# Massive presets?



## dannymc (Oct 27, 2017)

hey guys i got the synth massive with komplete ultimate pack 10. when i go into factory presets inside the synth, i get all 127 showing disabled. is this normal or should i be showing presets in that list?

also where can i get additional patches for massive? i'm looking for cinematic patches.

Danny


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 27, 2017)

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 28, 2017)

Pretty sure they shouldn't show up as disabled.

Massive was/is pretty erm.....massive in the whole EDM world a few years back and maybe apart from Sylenth, I think it's the one synths with the most presets out there. But it's not really known as a cinematic synth so not many of those patches around. A few can still be found though...

https://www.adsrsounds.com/genre/cinematic/synth/massive/

https://www.loopmasters.com/formats...er[formats]=&filter[labels]=&filter[sort_by]=


----------



## Mornats (Oct 28, 2017)

Leap Into The Void and The Unfinished are my two go-to Massive patch collections for cinematic work.


----------



## Claus Gahrn (Oct 28, 2017)

Did this soundset for Massive a few years back. Lots of cinematic pads and soundscapes in there: 
http://www.gahrnaudio.com/massive-illusions/


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 28, 2017)

Claus Gahrn said:


> Did this soundset for Massive a few years back. Lots of cinematic pads and soundscapes in there:
> http://www.gahrnaudio.com/massive-illusions/


These are great. Instant purchase!


----------



## Claus Gahrn (Oct 29, 2017)

Dr.Quest said:


> These are great. Instant purchase!


Thanks.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeah, I love those pads Claus! I think I'll have to get this too  By the way, it's Massive presets like these that are keeping me from buying the likes of String Audio's Alchemist (well, so far at least!)


----------



## Mornats (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow ok, I've gone through all of the patches in Illusions now. These are superb, so many fantastic and very usable sounds in there. Please make more


----------



## Claus Gahrn (Oct 29, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Wow ok, I've gone through all of the patches in Illusions now. These are superb, so many fantastic and very usable sounds in there. Please make more


Thanks. Really appreciate your positive comments.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 29, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Yeah, I love those pads Claus! I think I'll have to get this too  By the way, it's Massive presets like these that are keeping me from buying the likes of String Audio's Alchemist (well, so far at least!)



SOLD !!! Just downloaded. Super cool. THX!


----------



## pixel (Nov 1, 2017)

Have you tried to rebuild database? Import->Browser. Native Instruments synths have tendency to do strange things to their presets libraries.

Btw Massive is the best synth ever for video games sound design  Recently I did UI, Environment, Ambience and other types of SFX. I love the fact that I can do mulit-layered SFX in just one synth. It saves me a lot of time. 
I have Massive for very long time but now when I'm working with sound design I rediscovered again how brilliant is this synth


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 1, 2017)

pixel said:


> Have you tried to rebuild database? Import->Browser. Native Instruments synths have tendency to do strange things to their presets libraries.


I've had to do something like this before; when I first installed K10U, it didn't bring in any presets at all. A quick Google search brought me to the instructions.


----------



## pixel (Nov 1, 2017)

jacobthestupendous said:


> I've had to do something like this before; when I first installed K10U, it didn't bring in any presets at all. A quick Google search brought me to the instructions.


That seems to be standard procedure with NI


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 18, 2017)

Mike Marino said:


> http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/


It's very possible I'm about to release a brand new Massive soundset in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Mornats (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Jaap (Nov 18, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> It's very possible I'm about to release a brand new Massive soundset in a couple of weeks...



Well Danny then you have an easy choice here. Though I dont own any of his Massive sets (due to switching to Serum here), his soundsets are perfect for the kind of music you make!


----------



## thov72 (Nov 18, 2017)

Matts Absynth bundle is niice, too


----------

